# Principiantes > Preguntas Frecuentes >  Improvisación

## albertoile

Hola buenas queria comentar que si vosotros improvisais los juegos de magia..Me refiero a la presentación a la charla que se le da al juego en si.He leído que es una de las cosas mas importantes en la magia..queria saber vuestros comentarios de que haceis,, si improvisais en el juego o lo teneis estudiado lo que vais a decir.Muchas gracias a todos...

----------


## Mistico

Hay quien tiene la charla medida al milímetro y parece improvisada.

Hay quien tiene un guión principal, una estructura, con ciertas partes muy medidas y otras que gozan de cierta capacidad para ser improvisadas.

Hay quien improvisa...y no suele salir bien la cosa.

Lo más importante es que resulte natural.

----------


## Langas

Improvisar un juego no tiene sentido. La técnica, la estructura, la psicología, los espectadores, los ángulos, el timiing, todo tiene que estar lo mejor estudiado que se pueda. La charla creo que también tiene que estar igual de bien estudiada, pero eso no quiere decir que tengas un guión rígido. Hay gente a la que le gusta tener un guión del que apenas salirse y gente a la que no. A mí personalmente no me gusta tener un guión rígido, pero improvisar totalmente la charla tampoco tiene mucho sentido. Yo tengo ciertas frases en ciertos momentos que sí tengo fijas, y las partes entre esos "pilares" de la charla los lleno en función de la situación.

----------


## Turko

No recuerdo donde leí o escuché que cuanto más estudiado tengas un guión y más rígido "sea" más posibilidades tienes de improvisar, ¿la razón? Pues porque si improvisas y no entra, siempre podrás volver al guión original sin costarte nada al tenerlo interiorizado.

----------


## albertoile

De todas formas si hay q preparar la charla y la presentación...en que libro me puedo apoyar para que me ayude :Confused:

----------


## Langas

Si no lo has leído La buena Magia de Darwin Ortiz es un buen sitio por donde empezar

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Bajo mi modesta opinion, la improvisacion es buena cuando no nos queda mas remedio que improvisar, algo ha salido mal, algo se ha roto, .... en los demas casos no es bueno improvisar (aunque pueda parecer que lo hacemos), así y todo cuando suceden cosas, tampoco hemos de improvisar si no que hemos de acudir a nuestra bateria de ardicias, frases ... que tenemos pensadas para cuando pasa eso.

En el único caso en que no nos hemos de ceñir a un orf¡den , a un guion ... es en la magia Infantil, donde es mas importante que los crios se lo pasen bien, que que el propio juego salga bien

Saludos

----------

